# FS: plants fire sale



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of plants for sale as I cut down my planted tanks.

Java ferns of different sizes $5-$10 depending on size
Java moss $5 for grapefruit size clump
Crypts $5 for 3-5 plants
Anubius $5 for large plants
Large red lotus $10

Lots of other plants for sale. Large Hygro, anubius nana, large red sword plant, large amazon sword, large crinium...too many to list. Probably best to come take look and take what you want. Some pics below of my tanks and some plants I have.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

hey in picture two ill take the plant in the far right corner (back groud) and the taller plant just to the left of the red lotus ( not the hydro) pm me a price


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> hey in picture two ill take the plant in the far right corner (back groud) and the taller plant just to the left of the red lotus ( not the hydro) pm me a price


Thats Rotala. $5 for a whole bunch. Here is a better pic of it.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

how large are the large anubias?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

cyber_ecco said:


> Thats Rotala. $5 for a whole bunch. Here is a better pic of it.


awesome and how much is the other plant?


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> how large are the large anubias?


I have quite a lot in my foreground. Multiple plants probably with 10 leaves each.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> awesome and how much is the other plant?


$5 per large plant. Each plant is quite big. All plants will be $5 a bunch/plant except the red lotus plants and large Java ferns. They are all $10.

Just FYI for everyone. I will be busy with work this weekend, best time to come pick up stuff will be during the weekdays next week in the evenings after dinner. Thanks.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

*plants*

hey 
Interested in your low light plants
pm me your number....

Derek


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Where are you located? Interested in the lotus and a couple larger anubias.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter 3.0L said:


> Where are you located? Interested in the lotus and a couple larger anubias.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Peter


I am located in Burnaby near BCIT. PM me if your interested and I will PM you my number. Thanks.


----------



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

Hello do you have any java moss left?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmmm java moss = good fry tank....

tempting....


----------

